#ubuntu-in 2016-10-31
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> Hobbes`: ping
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and everyone else
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> ill be in and out, busy rounding off the day
<pavlushka> Kilos: np :)
<zaki> hi girish946
<girish946> hi zaki
<zaki> girish946: how are you doing?
<girish946> zaki: I'm good. you tell.
<zaki> fine. :)
#ubuntu-in 2016-11-01
<GodMother> hello children :)
<gaurav> hello
#ubuntu-in 2016-11-04
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
#ubuntu-in 2016-11-06
<pavlushka> abhra: you got thic channel logged now, \o/
<pavlushka> abhra: and wow, I see you have a new cloak :)
<abhra> morning pavlushka
<pavlushka> morning abhra :)
<pavlushka> abhra: and we got a guest op here, hi elky :)
<abhra> hi elky good morning to you too :)
<pavlushka> abhra: ahm, may be elky is sleeping in some other timezone :)
<pavlushka> abhra: so how are you?
<abhra> doing fine pavlushka
<abhra> is there anyway to convert calender entries into duty roster? suppose A & B are working in a department. duty schedule for the day is from 10 am to 8 pm. a calender is created with the duty schedule. monday is A, tuesday is B wednesday is B. now is there anyway to take a tabular print out of this resembling a duty roster?
#ubuntu-in 2017-11-01
<sonu_nk> h koi ?
<kedar> in a multi monitor setup on ubuntu 17.10, does anyone know how to show apps on the monitor on which the show apps button was pressed?
<kedar> right now if I click on the Show Apps button on any monitor, the apps will be shown only on the primary monitor
#ubuntu-in 2017-11-04
<locodir-user> I want ubuntu cd
<locodir-user> Or DVD
<locodir-user> My address is
<locodir-user> Jagarnath Paswan
<locodir-user> Food Corporation of India
<locodir-user> Sagarbhanga Durgapur
<locodir-user> 713211
<locodir-user> Near Petrol Pump
<locodir-user> Hii
